# the most detestable person



## Music22

Hallo Leute,

Ich hätte mal eine Frage an euch: ich musste eine Übersetzung für die Uni machen, und bin auf ein paar Probleme gestoßen. 

Wie würdet ihr 'the most detestable person' übersetzen? Anscheinend ist die richtige Antwort 'die meist gehasste Person'. Aber wenn ich das mit 'mit der kleinsten Person' oder 'mit der besten Person' vergleiche, fällt es mir auf, dass die Regal hier anders ist. Und deswegen meine Frage: Warum kann ich nicht 'die gehasseste Person' sagen?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## perpend

I was going to try to write in German, but it would probably make it more confusing.

One guess is it has to do with the adjective.

For example, I'd probably use "abscheulich", and with that adjective, I think you can build: die abscheulichste Person

The adjective is not built from a verb.

With the case of "gehasste", the adjective is built from a verb (hassen), so I think different rules apply in how to build the superlative form.

When you add the extra "*es*" to build "die gehass*es*te Person", it seems off, whereas "die meist gehasste Person" does sound idiomatic and clear (and least to my non-native ears).

In other words, for an adjective like "klein", it's not build from a verb, and it's a simple construction "die kleinste Person" (just add "-ste"). That is also the case with "abscheulich" if you check above once again.

Okay, now I'm probably confusing you in English.  You need natives.

_(P.S. There are two days of Christmas in Germany, so there might not be as many natives around.)_


----------



## bearded

Für 'detestable' gibt es auch _hassenswert._
Mein Vorschlag:  the most detestable person = _die äußerst hassenswerte Person/ der äußerst hassenswerte Mensch._


----------



## elroy

bearded man said:


> the most detestable person = _die äußerst hassenswerte Person/ der äußerst hassenswerte Mensch._


 Das ist dann aber kein Superlativ, oder? Es müsste _die *hassenswerteste* Person_ heißen, glaube ich.

_äußerst hassenswert _= _*utterly* despicable/detestable_, aber nicht unbedingt_ *the most *despicable/detestable 
_
(obwohl morphologisch gesehen das Wort _äußerst_ die Superlativ-Endung _-st_ hat)


----------



## bearded

elroy said:


> Es müsste _die *hassenswerteste* Person_ heißen, glaube ich


Ich weiß, aber ''die hassenswerteste'' klingt unschön - in meinen Ohren.
Vielleicht ginge ''die am meisten hassenswerte''...


----------



## elroy

bearded man said:


> Vielleicht ginge ''die am meisten hassenswerte''...


 Ich glaube nicht, denn "am meisten" wird glaube ich immer mit einer Verbform verbunden.


----------



## Frieder

Mir fällt noch _verabscheuenswert _ein. Ich glaube nicht, dass _detestable _etwas mit _Hass _zu tun hat, sondern nur mit _Abscheu_.

Leo.org kennt auch noch _abscheulich _und *widerwärtig*. Letzteres scheint mir am passendsten zu sein.


----------



## bearded

Frieder said:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass _detestable _etwas mit _Hass _zu tun hat


Im WRDictionary steht doch als Übersetzung von 'hassenswert': _detestable._


----------



## Frieder

Du hast recht. _To detest_ kann _verabscheuen_ oder auch _hassen _bedeuten. Aber ich glaube, dass _hassen _in diesem Zusammenhang ein zu extremer Begriff ist. _A detestable person_ ist meinetwegen _widerwärtig _oder _abscheulich_, aber nicht unbedingt _hassenswert_. Dafür gibt es _abhorrent, abominable_, _odious_ ...

Nebenbei: ich würde _meistgehasst _immer zusammenschreiben


----------



## Music22

Danke für eure Antworten, das hat mir sehr geholfen! Meine Frage wäre, wenn darf mann '-ste' verwenden z.B. die kleinste/ die schönste? Also man darf nie 'gehasseste' sagen... warum nicht?


----------



## ablativ

"gehasseste" würde man sowieso nicht sagen, denn die den Regeln entsprechende "germanische Steigerungsform" wäre "gehass*t*este". Da "gehasst" aber ein Partizip (Perfekt) ist, verwendet man - wie bei allen Partizipien im Perfekt - die "romanische Steigerung", nämlich "meistgehasste", und zwar in *einem *Wort geschrieben, anders als im OP. Getrennt würde man "die am meisten gehasste" schreiben, was übrigens auch gut passen würde.

Ich würde im Beispielsatz, wenn ich ein von "hassen" abgeleitetes Wort verwenden wollte, welches zudem gut passt, "verhasst" als Adjektiv (!) verwenden, welches dann germanisch gesteigert wird.

Also: die verhassteste Person


----------



## bearded

Nachdem ich die vielen 'gehasst/verhasst'-Vorschläge gesehen habe, frage ich mich: wo bleibt der Unterschied zwischen 'gehasst' und 'hassbar'?
Im OP-Text steht doch ''most detestable'', und nicht ''most detested''. Von daher meine Versuche mit ''hassenswert''.  Bei Frieders 'abscheulich /widerwärtig' besteht dieses Problem natürlich nicht, obwohl ich diese seine Deutung nicht vollkommen 'sinngetreu' finde (vielleicht bin ich aber vom Italienischen beeinflusst, wo _detestare _soviel wie 'hassen' bedeutet - also Synonym von _odiare - ,_und nicht 'verabscheuen').
Ist ''am meisten hassenswert/hassbar'' denn wirklich nicht möglich? Vielleicht  ''höchst hassenswert''?


----------



## ablativ

Wenn man schon "hassenswert" verwenden will, welches nicht zu meinem aktiven Wortschatz gehört, da ich es fast paradox finde, dass jemand wert, also würdig sein soll, gehasst zu werden, dann muss man sich aber im klaren sein, dass (wie Elroy in Post 2 schon schreibt) *höchst *hassenswert keinen Superlativ, sondern einen Elativ darstellt, mit der Elativ-Partikel "höchst". "hassbar" mag passen, ich würde es nicht verwenden.


----------



## bearded

[QUOTE="ablativ, post: 15757445, member: 157561" da ich es fast paradox finde, dass jemand wert, also würdig sein soll, gehasst zu werden 





> Du bist aber tugendhafter als ich (denke etwa an Hitler oder die IS-''Köpfer'').
> 
> Ich hege übrigens einen Zweifel: kann ''most'' nicht auch als Elativ verstanden werden? _A very detestable person > a most detestable person, she is a most detestable person = sie ist ein höchst hassenswerter Mensch._


----------



## ablativ

Du kannst besser Englisch als ich. Aber wenn da steht '*the* most detestable person', könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es als Superlativ gemeint ist. Vergleiche: This is *the* most interesting book (I've ever read) [das interessanteste Buch]; this is *a* most interesting book [das ist ein überaus interessantes Buch]. Oder irre ich mich?


----------



## elroy

ablativ said:


> Aber wenn da steht '*the* most detestable person', könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass es als Superlativ gemeint ist. Vergleiche: This is *the* most interesting book (I've ever read) [das interessanteste Buch]; this is *a* most interesting book [das ist ein überaus interessantes Buch]. Oder irre ich mich?


 Keineswegs. Das hast Du perfekt dargestellt. 

"The most" ist immer Superlativ, "a most" dagegen nie.


----------



## bearded

Ihr habt recht.  Ich hatte den im Text befindlichen Artikel ''the'' vor ''most'' - und seine Bedeutung - nicht beachtet. My bad. Und ablativ kann Englisch anscheinend doch besser als ich...


----------



## bearded

Unter #6 hier oben schrieb elroy richtig, dass ''am meisten'' immer mit einer Verbform verbunden ist.  Demzufolge möchte ich die Muttersprachler fragen:  lassen Verbaladjektive mit der -bar-Endung den Gebrauch von ''am meisten'' auch zu?  In anderen Worten, wäre  ''die am meisten hassbare Person'' verständlich und grammatisch korrekt?


----------



## elroy

bearded man said:


> In anderen Worten, wäre  ''die am meisten hassbare Person'' verständlich und grammatisch korrekt?


 Ich glaube nicht, dass das geht. Zumindest hört sich das in meinen Ohren schräg an. 

Nehmen wir doch mal ein verbreitetes Adjektiv auf _-bar_, z.B. _wunderbar_. Ich würde automatisch "der wunderbarste Tag" sagen/schreiben, keineswegs "der am meisten wunderbare Tag" (Du bestimmt auch, oder?). Ich denke, dieselbe Logik müsste bei _hassbar_ zutreffen, auch wenn _hassbar_ direkt von Verb _hassen_ abgeleitet werden würde (wohingegen sich _wunderbar_ schon als unabhängiges Lexem etabliert hat). 

Ich glaube, bei anderen Kombinationen dürfte Dein Paradigma vielleicht passen:

_das am einfachsten lösbares Problem - das Problem, das sich am einfachsten lösen lässt / das man am einfachsten lösen kann_: Das klingt immer noch ein bisschen seltsam, aber doch "akzeptabler" als "am meisten hassbar".

_die am meisten hassbare Person _- _die Person, die sich am meisten hassen lässt / die man am meisten hassen kann_??? (Auch die Umschreibungen klingen schräg.) 

Ich bin gespannt auf die Meinungen der Muttersprachler.


----------



## ablativ

Ich stimme elroy in allem zu. 

Zudem frage ich mich, ob es das Wort "hassbar" überhaupt gibt.


----------



## Kajjo

@elroy: Volle Zustimmung zu #19. Allerdings gibt es "hassbar" natürlich gar nicht. Das ist nur theoretisch diskutierbar.

@BM: Ohne jetzt alle Varianten durchdacht zu haben, glaube ich spontan nicht, dass Adjektive auf _-bar_ nicht eigentlich immer ganz normal gesteigert werden würden, also in Form von _-barste_. Eine Konstruktion mit _am meisten ...-bar_ halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.



Music22 said:


> Wie würdet ihr 'the most detestable person' übersetzen?


Zurück zur Titelfrage: Ich würde ganz sicher "detestable" niemals mit "gehasst" übersetzen, denn die Grundidee beider Eigenschaften ist doch eine ganz andere. "Detestable" ist so etwas wie _widerwärtig, verabscheuungswürdig_. Hass ist das Gegenteil von Liebe, hier geht es um die stärksten persönlichen, individuellen Gefühle, die Menschen zueinander haben können. Verabscheuung dagegen ist eher das Gegenteil von Wertschätzung.

_the most detestable person = die verabscheuungswürdigste Person
the most hated person = die meist gehasste Person

_


----------



## ablativ

Kajjo said:


> [I]the most hated person = die meist gehasste Person[/I]



Wie oben bereits gesagt, wird 'meistgehasst' in einem Wort geschrieben.

(Warum der Text auf einmal unterstrichen und blau ist, weiß ich auch nicht.)


----------



## ablativ

Kajjo said:


> ..., glaube ich spontan nicht, dass Adjektive auf _-bar_ nicht eigentlich immer ganz normal gesteigert werden würden, ...


Verstehe ich nicht so ganz ...


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Ohne jetzt alle Varianten durchdacht zu haben, glaube ich spontan nicht, dass Adjektive auf _-bar_ nicht eigentlich immer ganz normal gesteigert werden würden, also in Form von _-barste_. Eine Konstruktion mit _am meisten ...-bar_ halte ich für unwahrscheinlich.



Meiner Meinung nach sind (von Verben abgeleitete) Adjektive auf "-bar" überhaupt nicht steigerbar.

Eine Flüssigkeit beispielsweise ist entweder trinkbar oder eben nicht.  So etwas wie _das trinkbarste Wasser_ (oder _das steigerbarste Adjektiv _)  ergibt wenig Sinn_._


----------



## ablativ

Demiurg said:


> Meiner Meinung nach sind (von Verben abgeleitete) Adjektive auf "-bar" überhaupt nicht steigerbar.
> 
> Eine Flüssigkeit beispielsweise ist entweder trinkbar oder eben nicht.  So etwas wie _das trinkbarste Wasser_ (oder _das steigerbarste Adjektiv _)  ergibt wenig Sinn_._


Sehe ich auch so. Ich würde eher sagen _Schwarzbrot ist länger haltbar als Weißbrot _als _Schwarzbrot ist haltbarer als Weißbrot._


----------



## Kajjo

Hm, ich sehe zunächst einen bedeutenden Unterschied zwischen "grammatisch steigerbar" und "semantisch sinnvoll steigerbar". Natürlich kann man viele Wörter formal korrekt steigern, bei denen es eigentlich keinen Sinn ergibt oder nur im übertragenen Sinne möglich ist. Dagegen gibt es eben auch Wörter, die man eben nicht formal korrekt steigern kann, sondern deren Superlative anders gebildet werden.

Zweitens sehe ich einen wichtigen Unterschied zwischen "nicht steigerbar" und "auf andere Art besser ausdrückbar". Ablativs Beispiel "länger haltbar" ist sehr treffend und das gilt gewiss auch für viele andere Adjektive (schneller abkühlbar, eher anwendbar, ...). Auf der anderen Seite habe ich absolut kein Problem mit "das wunderbarste/kostbarste Geschenk" oder "die furchtbarste Erfahrung".

Wie steht es mit "ein viel _unmittelbarerer_ Zugang eröffnet sich durch...". Sind manche Dinge _austauschbarer_ als andere oder nur _leichter austauschbar_? Ist Hans berechenbarer als Georg? Gibt es Dinge, die noch _undefinierbarer _sind? Wie gesagt, gibt es hier nur bessere Arten, es zu formulieren, oder ist diese Steigerung wirklich grammatisch nicht korrekt?


----------



## Demiurg

Kajjo said:


> Auf der anderen Seite habe ich absolut kein Problem mit "das wunderbarste/kostbarste Geschenk" oder "die furchtbarste Erfahrung".



Das sind aber alles Adjektive, die lexikalisiert sind und deren Bedeutung sich nicht mehr unmittelbar aus dem Grundwort herleiten lässt.


----------

